# Ludington Mi



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Finishing up our week of vaca in Ludington. We've been here several times over the years and we love this area. Wasn't really a fishing trip per se but we were able to wet a line a few times.

First picture is from Hamlin lake. Rented a boat for the day and decided to try a little long line trolling. My son caught his first gator.










During some of our walks around town we noticed people were catching perch from the piers so we decided to give that a go. Caught enough for a nice dinner. We were just tight lining basically a drop shot rig with fairly heavy weight (so we could keep line tight and feel bites). Using minnows for bait. 










In years past we've always enjoyed watching the boats come back in with loads of salmon (especially kings). We have not seen near as much of that this year (the majority of fish coming from lake Mi that we've seen have been lakers). Some good reads below on the state of the lake Mi Salmon fishery. Hope they are able to keep that fishery going. Also glad my son and I got to experience the pull of those kings a few years back during one of our trips. Nothing quite like a 20+# king pulling line. I've never experienced anything quite like that in freshwater.

http://msue.anr.msu.edu/news/fast_facts_on_lake_michigan_salmon_and_trout_msg16_okeefe16

http://www.lansingstatejournal.com/.../26/whats-future-great-lakes-salmon/84865094/


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Long Live The King! Perch are a bonus, good job.


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

ress said:


> Long Live The King!


Amen to that.

Just got back a little while ago and looked back thru our pics. Our trip out on the big water was in 2012. I remember that trip because just about every boat that came back into port had nice boxes of fish with a bunch of them Kings.

Here are a couple of pics from our 2012 trip. I had just started to get back into fishing and my son was just getting into it as well. Talk about a great way to get a kid into fishing. His arms were sore after that night! Great time. Hope the fisheries managers are able to strike that balance that will keep Kings a viable sport fish in the Big M!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice fish!! My largest was 27#. Fought a 15#er for 45 min once. Snagged in the Dorsel fin. Pulled 550' of line. I would get it back to 100', and he would make another run out to 500'. Wore me out!


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

Love Hamlin Lake! Went there over Memorial Day weekend every year for 13 years in a row starting back in the 90's. Haven't been back in quite a while. We bass fished- Lost Lake, the shallows north of there, the weed bays in the northern end. Spent many a weekend hunting basses from sun up to sun down. Loved camping under the pine canopy with that soft pine needle/sand ground. The only variable was weather: some years it was 80° and fabulous and other years it was 50°, windy, rainy and awful. Great place, great scenery, great fishing.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Heading up this weekend hopefully the kings are in the PM lake. Anyone fish it lately?


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Heard that the Manistee fishermen were connecting with some early spawners this year. My buddy who has been fishing the Pere Marquette has had 8 on but only boated one so far this season. I'm headed up next weekend to hopefully going be him a 'refresher course' in catching techniques. We'll be fishing the PM for 8 days !! One of my absolute favorite trips every year. Please let us know how you do & GOOD LUCK !! Mike


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Pictures look great


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Currently in Ludington, 12' waves on big lake today. Fished PM only saw a couple caught.
DNR fish checker Saturday checked 35 boats, had only 14 fish. Been very slow. Here til Saturday.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

The latest reports I've received from the Pere Marquette are good. The early action has been pretty decent the last 3 or 4 days. Stick baits in the traditional firetiger patterns have been producing during the early & late daylight hours. I'll finally be on the river in the morning !!


----------



## Jharts_740 (Nov 10, 2015)

Nice pictures! Was just on the North Shore of Superior and the reports up that way were similar, a lot of lake trout.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

firemanmike2127 said:


> The latest reports I've received from the Pere Marquette are good. The early action has been pretty decent the last 3 or 4 days. Stick baits in the traditional firetiger patterns have been producing during the early & late daylight hours. I'll finally be on the river in the morning !!


Heading up to the pere Marquette Friday and try for steelhead. Was told to use mag lips 3.0&3.5. Anyone do this up there this time of year? Was up there labor day weekend for salmon with no luck. Only saw a few caught. Should be able to catch a few pike if nothing else.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Chilly said:


> Heading up to the pere Marquette Friday and try for steelhead. Was told to use mag lips 3.0&3.5. Anyone do this up there this time of year? Was up there labor day weekend for salmon with no luck. Only saw a few caught. Should be able to catch a few pike if nothing else.


are you fishing the PM Lake or in the river? A friend of mine lives in Ludington and fishes the PM Lake trolling for steelies, he usually fishes in November.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

PDNaz said:


> are you fishing the PM Lake or in the river? A friend of mine lives in Ludington and fishes the PM Lake trolling for steelies, he usually fishes in November.


The lake I wondered if we may be early with warm weather. I have a friend up there that said a couple were caught off pier heads last week. Haven't talked to him for a week so not sure what s going on up there fishing wise. But he thinks they cast spoons and troll them mag lips?


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Fished the PM lake over the weekend no steelhead to be found a guy at the ramp said I was to late. Caught some nice perch and pike. The weather was nasty for most part. May try to get up in a month and try.


----------

